# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  با مدرک پیش تجربی میشه کنکور ریاضی داد؟

## erfan.k

کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره ولی مدرک پیش دانشگاهیش تجربی میتونه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنه عایا؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khaan

بله. صدها هزار بار این سوال در فروم پرسیده شده این هم صدها هزار و یکمین بار  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alirezasavary

شگفتااااااااااااا
بالاخره یکی پیدا شد که میخواد ریاضی شرکت کنه

----------


## Ali.N

> کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره ولی مدرک پیش دانشگاهیش تجربی میتونه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنه عایا؟


بله رشته های دیگه هم میشه!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Uncertain

*اره میشه هر رشته ای دیگه ای هم میشه...*

----------


## Maryam20

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan.k


کسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره ولی مدرک پیش دانشگاهیش تجربی میتونه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنه عایا؟


بله میشه مشکلی نیست*

----------

